# different starters in same truck?



## kscore (Jun 11, 2009)

went to the nissan dealership, showed him my starter and he told me it was an aftermarket and he couldnt even give me a core so price was $300 so I then went to autozone, dude looked up my part and it was totally different. looked like the starter I had ordered in ebat but sent back, guy sweared it would work even though it looked different. anyway, after a full day of cussing I couldnt get it to work. guy at autozone said my starter was for a 4x4 but mine is a 2 wheel drive 95 single cab automatic. Now I have no idea what to do. I bought the truck at around 60k miles and it has 230k now so the started sis ok but wtf. what should my next step be? I tried all day and couldnt get the bolts to catch the threads on the flywhyeel caseing so I dont know whats up. am I just being a baby.

my truck is a 95 xe simgle cab automatic 4 cylinder nothing fancy here are the starters I took out and the one aI sent to ebay and bought against my better judgement at autozone

one on my right was the original out of the truck


----------



## kscore (Jun 11, 2009)

was I just not trying hard enough are are these legit not going to work


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

the one on the left looks like a "gear reduction"...


----------



## kscore (Jun 11, 2009)

ok so they wont work? so fae I have money tied up in two different starters that dont fit


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

sent you a pm...
but to answer your question, no, so dont even wast your time trying


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Three differant starters were used for 90-95 HB's with KA24E. There was one for 2WD MT, one for 4X4, and the one you need, for 2WD AT: #23300-G8401R. You can pick this up at AAA Nissan Parts for $151.62 + $60 core. I would order the starter and make sure it's the correct one. If it's not, then I would have to assume someone used a differant year transmission in your truck. Part #23300-1S770R, which is superceded by P/N: 23300-9Z400R, fits 96-97 HB's w/ 2WD AT or 4X4 (all 96-97 had KA24E). It also fits a number of Frontiers. For 88-89 HB's with 2WD 4 cyl. engines and AT it gets kinda interesting as there are two differant starters: USA make starter #23300-17C06R, and Japan make starter #23300-18C20R.

You have a couple of options. Order the #23300-G8401R starter from an online Nissan site, like the one mentioned above, and if it's correct, install it and send back your old, beat-up starter for a core. Whether the old starter is aftermarket or not does not exclude it from being a suitable core, so long as it's the correct part and it's rebuildable. Chances are when they get it back they're really not going to investigate the part, anyway; just look in the box and see an old starter and throw it on the shelf with the rest of the old parts to be sent back to Nissan's rebuilders. As far as the incorrect, new starter, perhaps a auto electric shop the rebuilds starters & alternators in your area can ID the starter and it's application and you can try to sell online to someone who needs it.

Another option would be to take your old starter to an auto electric shop and have them rebuild it. 

Third option would be to take your old starter with you to a salvage yard and look for a 90-95 HB w/ KA24E, 2WD and AT. Or, search online for a used one. Try Car-Part.com--Used Auto Parts Market. Good luck!


----------



## kscore (Jun 11, 2009)

omg thanks so much for the part numbers actually looked at my original starter and it was stamped nissan and the dealership guy said it was after market. anyway, went back to autozone for starter #3 the guy was looking at my starter and said someone put a starter for a manual in your truck, weird! so i looked at it and it looked like mine so i said thats weird but i just want my truck to run. had to drive across town to pick up the new starter. 6 hours later under the truck i just couldnt get it to fit. a little research and your help i see why, its the wrong starter again! mine has a part number of 17097 on the box i think theone i need is 17037 hopefully ill get this done soon, worst job ever on this truck


----------



## kscore (Jun 11, 2009)

ok finally got the right starter. spent all day again, i could get the starter wired up with the ground and the power connection running from the battery thing but then I couldnt get it bolted to the engine, I tried and tried. without the connections it slid right in and bolted up, but then I vouldnt get around to get it wired. I finally gave up, tow truck came and picked it up to take it to a garage. If I had a choice this is def a project that should be waaaaay easier than it is and I would just pay a mechanic the hour or two worth of labor. total pita


----------



## 4X4 (Nov 2, 2010)

So I'm Not starting another Thread, I had a question!

I've a 93 d21 KC 4x4 with the KA24E Also a Manual Transmission and It's a Base model.. Where is my starter and is it hard to pull? 

To the OP The one on the left looks like the one that's for mine, From what I can tell and read There is a difference in the 4x4 and the 2x4 starters as well as the MT vs the AT. I'm not much help as I'm trying to figure out if mines good or bad, and Can't seem to find it.. I do know that the Alternator is easiest to get to from the Pass. front wheel well, so is it the same for the Starter or is it on the other side??

Everything I've looked at it is for the 6cyl and that's no help here lol! So anything would be appreciated!


----------



## kscore (Jun 11, 2009)

im not sure on yours but the starter is on the bottom passenger side of the motor. I wish I could give you more help but the 4x4 and 6 cyl are probably way different from mine. Its easy to get it off, mine took about 30 to 45 minutes to get off, but I never could get the right one back on.


----------



## rar1970427 (Jan 29, 2011)

Just remove the dust flap from the wheelwell and you can do all the work from outside the pass. side tire.
I never put the dust flap back in because it's easier to change oil filter and alternator from there also.


----------

